# Caressa: "Kessie a 28 milioni? Non li vale".



## koti (9 Maggio 2017)

Fabio Caressa a SkySport 24 si esprime così sull'ormai sicura partenza di Franck Kessie per 28 milioni, con il Milan che, ad oggi, pare ben più avanti della Roma: "28 milioni per Kessie? Fossi l'Atalanta gli metterei un fiocco in testa e glielo porterei in braccio, e se fossi la Roma non lo prenderei mai a quella cifra, non mi sorprende che lo lasci al Milan. Parliamo di un giocatore che ha fatto 6 mesi buoni e negli ultimi 3 in calo. C'è molta più di differenza di 12 milioni tra lui e uno come Nainggolan, che è valutato 40, molta, molta di più."


----------



## koti (9 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa a SkySport 24 si esprime così sull'ormai sicura partenza di Franck Kessie per 28 milioni, con il Milan che, ad oggi, pare ben più avanti della Roma: "28 milioni per Kessie? Fossi l'Atalanta gli metterei un fiocco in testa e glielo porterei in braccio, e se fossi la Roma non lo prenderei mai a quella cifra, non mi sorprende che lo lasci al Milan. Parliamo di un giocatore che fatto 6 mesi buoni e negli ultimi 3 in calo. C'è molta più di differenza di 12 milioni tra lui e uno come Nainggolan, che è valutato 40, molta, molta di più."


Mi sa che ha ragione.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Maggio 2017)

Potevamo ingaggiare Caressa come DT invece di Mirabelli, con queste sue pillole di saggezza di cui farei volentieri a meno. Caressa è uno dei peggiori là dentro.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Maggio 2017)

Non ha ragione. Rosica tanto.
Fosse andato alla Roma "ecco l'ennesimo grande colpo della roma, potrebbe diventare il nuovo seedorf.. grandissimo monchi"


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (9 Maggio 2017)

Sì vabbè, dite a Caressa che per 40 milioni la Roma non siede nemmeno, giustamente, al tavolo delle trattative per Nainggolan, che è attualmente il centrocampista più forte della serie A e uno dei migliori al mondo.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2017)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Sì vabbè, dite a Caressa che per 40 milioni la Roma non siede nemmeno, giustamente, al tavolo delle trattative per Nainggolan, che è attualmente il centrocampista più forte della serie A e uno dei migliori al mondo.



e pure se si siede è perché il giocatore vuole trasferirsi nella squadra in oggetto... che non può essere il Milan per ovvi motivi.


----------



## Jino (9 Maggio 2017)

C'ha ragione dai...ha fatto qualche mese buono e stop, in ambito nazionale, nemmeno internazionale. 

Io certo cifre le spenderei solamente per gente di classe, Kessie per me non lo è. Queste cifre le può valere avesse un minimo di esperienza internazionale.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (9 Maggio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> e pure se si siede è perché il giocatore vuole trasferirsi nella squadra in oggetto... che non può essere il Milan per ovvi motivi.



Ovviamente. Ma mi riferivo più al fatto che è un paragone proprio campato per aria, sia tecnicamente che economicamente


----------



## VonVittel (9 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa a SkySport 24 si esprime così sull'ormai sicura partenza di Franck Kessie per 28 milioni, con il Milan che, ad oggi, pare ben più avanti della Roma: "28 milioni per Kessie? Fossi l'Atalanta gli metterei un fiocco in testa e glielo porterei in braccio, e se fossi la Roma non lo prenderei mai a quella cifra, non mi sorprende che lo lasci al Milan. Parliamo di un giocatore che ha fatto 6 mesi buoni e negli ultimi 3 in calo. C'è molta più di differenza di 12 milioni tra lui e uno come Nainggolan, che è valutato 40, molta, molta di più."



È il mercato odierno caro il mio Caressa. 
Non credo tu abbia scoperto l'acqua calda, casomai tendo a dire che stai rosicando giusto un poco (non perché sei un ex cronista di Teleroma 56, nooo, assolutamente no)


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Maggio 2017)

Se è per questo il prezzo di 28 milioni lo ha concordato la Roma il Milan ha pareggiato l'offerta. Caressa rosica, si sa che è della Roma.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Maggio 2017)

che lo dico a fare?Cassie non sarebbe nemmeno da prendere in considerazione,
sfottiamo ancora l'Inter per l'affare Condogbia, che fra l'altro se permettete pareva di altro livello
e sbaviamo per questa versione 2.0 di Muntari? 
probabilmente la vicenda Bertolacci sembrerà un affarone in confronto.

Insomma dobbiamo ricostruire dalle macerie, con un budget importante, che ci permetterebbe quasi ogni obiettivo, ma ovviamente non infinito, e ci perdiamo dietro a scommesse costosissime? 30 M si investono per un Fabregas o un Tielemans,
per un interditore con discreta tecnica, prego rivolgersi alla competenza di Mirabelli, ma a 2 fagioli,
se no veramente vado su Duncan.


----------



## koti (9 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa a SkySport 24 si esprime così sull'ormai sicura partenza di Franck Kessie per 28 milioni, con il Milan che, ad oggi, pare ben più avanti della Roma: "28 milioni per Kessie? Fossi l'Atalanta gli metterei un fiocco in testa e glielo porterei in braccio, e se fossi la Roma non lo prenderei mai a quella cifra, non mi sorprende che lo lasci al Milan. Parliamo di un giocatore che ha fatto 6 mesi buoni e negli ultimi 3 in calo. C'è molta più di differenza di 12 milioni tra lui e uno come Nainggolan, che è valutato 40, molta, molta di più."


Comunque se veramente gli sfigati prendono Nainggolan a 40 (ma pure a 50) e noi Kessie a 28 rosicherei davvero tantissimo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Comunque se veramente gli sfigati prendono Nainggolan a 40 (ma pure a 50) e noi Kessie a 28 rosicherei davvero tantissimo.


Gli sfigati hanno una rosa già quasi fatta a differenza nostra, gli mancano solo alcuni elementi.. non hanno gioco, avessero conte vedreste le cose come cambierebbero. Noi con 50 prendiamo kessie + musacchio.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Maggio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> che lo dico a fare?Cassie non sarebbe nemmeno da prendere in considerazione,
> sfottiamo ancora l'Inter per l'affare Condogbia, che fra l'altro se permettete pareva di altro livello
> e sbaviamo per questa versione 2.0 di Muntari?
> probabilmente la vicenda Bertolacci sembrerà un affarone in confronto.
> ...



concordo, pur dicendo che Kessie è un buon prospetto.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Maggio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> che lo dico a fare?Cassie non sarebbe nemmeno da prendere in considerazione,
> sfottiamo ancora l'Inter per l'affare Condogbia, che fra l'altro se permettete pareva di altro livello
> e sbaviamo per questa versione 2.0 di Muntari?
> probabilmente la vicenda Bertolacci sembrerà un affarone in confronto.
> ...


Lo odi a morte sto kessie senza neanche dargli l'opportunità di vederlo con la nostra maglia. Evidentemente mirabelli ha in mente un modulo dove vede una diga così, no? Lasciamoli lavorare. Dopo possiamo trarre le conclusioni


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Maggio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Lo odi a morte sto kessie senza neanche dargli l'opportunità di vederlo con la nostra maglia. Evidentemente mirabelli ha in mente un modulo dove vede una diga così, no? Lasciamoli lavorare. Dopo possiamo trarre le conclusioni



per me kessie non è scarso, ma non vale 28 mln. Con questa cifra si può provare a prendere anche Tielemans o aggiungendo qualcosa Klassen o chi per loro...giocatori ben più tecnici, come servono a noi.


----------



## Doctore (9 Maggio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> per me kessie non è scarso, ma non vale 28 mln. *Con questa cifra si può provare a prendere anche Tielemans* o aggiungendo qualcosa Klassen o chi per loro...giocatori ben più tecnici, come servono a noi.


Ancora che vi fate i sogni su questo giocatore...se non viene al milan ci sarà un motivo no?Magari sono mesi che tratta con altre società e del milan non ne vuole sapere.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Maggio 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ancora che vi fate i sogni su questo giocatore...se non viene al milan ci sarà un motivo no?Magari sono mesi che tratta con altre società e del milan non ne vuole sapere.



ho fatto un esempio di tipologia di giocatore. Basta leggere.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Maggio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> per me kessie non è scarso, ma non vale 28 mln. Con questa cifra si può provare a prendere anche Tielemans o aggiungendo qualcosa Klassen o chi per loro...giocatori ben più tecnici, come servono a noi.


Ancora ???? Ma la squadra la fate voi ? 
Se il Milan per esempio ha intenzione di giocare con un 4-2-3-1
Donnarumma 
Abate(conti) romagnoli musacchio rodriguez
Kessie fabregas(Gustavo/pellegrini) 
Suso keita bonaventura 
Aubameyang(morata) 

Cosa ti serve tielemans ? A centrocampo in questo contesto servono muscoli e corsa... cosa pretendi ? Che Suso e keita tornino in difesa ? 
Lasciamo fare loro, poi vedremo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Maggio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Lo odi a morte sto kessie senza neanche dargli l'opportunità di vederlo con la nostra maglia. Evidentemente mirabelli ha in mente un modulo dove vede una diga così, no? Lasciamoli lavorare. Dopo possiamo trarre le conclusioni



non lo odio, ho visto tutto l'anno la bellissima Atalanta, lui ha fatto il suo in una squadra che ha esaltato tutti, ma mai mi ha dato l'impressione di poter far la differenza in una grande squadra, in effetti nemmeno nell'Atalanta, a parte l'inizio scoppiettante.
a parametro 0 non me lo farei sfuggire, grande gregario, ma 30 M non mi paiono un prezzo da gregario...

PS nell'Atalanta sta facendo molto bene anche Cristante... riserva nel Pescara.


----------



## Casnop (9 Maggio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Non ha ragione. Rosica tanto.
> Fosse andato alla Roma "ecco l'ennesimo grande colpo della roma, potrebbe diventare il nuovo seedorf.. grandissimo monchi"


E che altro, sennò?


----------



## Crox93 (9 Maggio 2017)

Ma stai zitto inetto, inutile buffone.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Maggio 2017)

Avrá anche ragione, ma l'opinione di uno che usa l'overall di Fifa per giudicare i giocatori vale zero, dai. Gran telecronista, ma di pallone non ci capisce nulla Caressa.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Maggio 2017)

Ha ragione, stranamente


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa a SkySport 24 si esprime così sull'ormai sicura partenza di Franck Kessie per 28 milioni, con il Milan che, ad oggi, pare ben più avanti della Roma: "28 milioni per Kessie? Fossi l'Atalanta gli metterei un fiocco in testa e glielo porterei in braccio, e se fossi la Roma non lo prenderei mai a quella cifra, non mi sorprende che lo lasci al Milan. Parliamo di un giocatore che ha fatto 6 mesi buoni e negli ultimi 3 in calo. C'è molta più di differenza di 12 milioni tra lui e uno come Nainggolan, che è valutato 40, molta, molta di più."



Ha assolutamente ragione, lo dirò fino alla morte questo è un Iturbe2 anche più scarso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa a SkySport 24 si esprime così sull'ormai sicura partenza di Franck Kessie per 28 milioni, con il Milan che, ad oggi, pare ben più avanti della Roma: "28 milioni per Kessie? Fossi l'Atalanta gli metterei un fiocco in testa e glielo porterei in braccio, e se fossi la Roma non lo prenderei mai a quella cifra, non mi sorprende che lo lasci al Milan. Parliamo di un giocatore che ha fatto 6 mesi buoni e negli ultimi 3 in calo. C'è molta più di differenza di 12 milioni tra lui e uno come Nainggolan, che è valutato 40, molta, molta di più."



Nainggolan non vale 40 milioni, la Roma non lo molla per meno di 60.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Maggio 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ha assolutamente ragione, lo dirò fino alla morte questo è un Iturbe2 anche più scarso.



Per me non è cosi, tecnicamente si può dire tutto ma come personalità Iturbe non c'entra nulla con Kessiè,


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nainggolan non vale 40 milioni, la Roma non lo molla per meno di 60.



Però Pjanic si diceva la stessa cosa, poi lo hanno regalato praticamente alla Juve


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa a SkySport 24 si esprime così sull'ormai sicura partenza di Franck Kessie per 28 milioni, con il Milan che, ad oggi, pare ben più avanti della Roma: "28 milioni per Kessie? Fossi l'Atalanta gli metterei un fiocco in testa e glielo porterei in braccio, e se fossi la Roma non lo prenderei mai a quella cifra, non mi sorprende che lo lasci al Milan. Parliamo di un giocatore che ha fatto 6 mesi buoni e negli ultimi 3 in calo. C'è molta più di differenza di 12 milioni tra lui e uno come Nainggolan, che è valutato 40, molta, molta di più."



Che Kessiè non valga 28 milioni è vero, ma Carezza sta rosicando:
1) La Roma non lo sta "lasciando" al Milan, perché è disposta a pagare la stessa cifra per il cartellino.
2) Nainggolan vale 40 milioni se gli tagli un piede.



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Però Pjanic si diceva la stessa cosa, poi lo hanno regalato praticamente alla Juve



Era la clausola rescissoria.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Però Pjanic si diceva la stessa cosa, poi lo hanno regalato praticamente alla Juve



Pjanic se non vado errato aveva la clausola.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Maggio 2017)

Ma io non capisco , quando non compravamo nessuno giù critiche oggi che i soldi non sono più un problema state a criticare perché FINALMENTE compriamo un CC .

Ma che ne sapete voi di cosa ha in mente Mirabelli ? Magari ne compra altri 3 con Kessie


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Maggio 2017)

Caressa stia tranquillo che tanto il Milan non può permettersi Kessie, ha poco di baggget per cui andrà di sicuro alla sua Rometta a collezionare secondi posti


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma io non capisco , quando non compravamo nessuno giù critiche oggi che i soldi non sono più un problema state a criticare perché FINALMENTE compriamo un CC .
> 
> Ma che ne sapete voi di cosa ha in mente Mirabelli ? Magari ne compra altri 3 con Kessie


Lascia stare.. kessie è un cesso a pedali, hanno ragione loro.. Mirabelli è un incapace.. diamo valutazioni ancor prima di vederli all'opera


----------



## ralf (9 Maggio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> che lo dico a fare?Cassie non sarebbe nemmeno da prendere in considerazione,
> sfottiamo ancora l'Inter per l'affare Condogbia, che fra l'altro se permettete pareva di altro livello
> e sbaviamo per questa versione 2.0 di Muntari?
> probabilmente la vicenda Bertolacci sembrerà un affarone in confronto.
> ...


Come box-to-box avrei preferito anche io qualcosa tipo Naby Keita o Tielemans, meno fisici e dinamici di Kessié ma qualitivamente superiori. Per quanto riguarda il paragone con Muntari, francamente non mi sembra che ci azzecchi molto, queste verticalizzazioni e i passaggi filtranti per i compagni, Muntari non li ha mai fatti.


----------



## Superpippo80 (9 Maggio 2017)

Maro' come rosica...
Poi Nainggolan 40 milioni... ahahahah


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Come box-to-box avrei preferito anche io qualcosa tipo Naby Keita o Tielemans, meno fisici e dinamici di Kessié ma qualitivamente superiori. Per quanto riguarda il paragone con Muntari, francamente non mi sembra che ci azzecchi molto, queste verticalizzazioni e i passaggi filtranti per i compagni, Muntari non li ha mai fatti.



Il miglior Muntari le faceva eccome, 
comunque giudicare un calciatore da questo sunto di due anni e come sceglierlo consultando l'album panini,
anzi forse racconta di più il panini.

Ripeto ho visto tutte le partite dell'Atalanta, non spacciamolo per un fenomeno...
non sto parlando di un bidone, ma è tutto da testare e non si spendono 30 M per una scommessa che alla fine è un interditore.
Mio pensiero, ovvio,

PS Nell'Atalanta non lancia così tanto come nel filmato, magari in futuro potrebbe divenire un buon centrale di difesa,
mi pare che giocasse da difensore.


----------



## RickyB83 (9 Maggio 2017)

Caressa é semplicemente il miglior opinionista non fazioso come dar lui torto


----------



## ignaxio (9 Maggio 2017)

Dovremmo seriamente bannare la parola Tielemans qua dentro


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Maggio 2017)

Il prezzo non lo fa solo il valore del giocatore, ma anche il valore in prospettiva.

Qunto varrá kessié tra 4 anni? E Naingollan?
Diciamo che kessiéva cosí così e Naingollan bene.

Kessie passa da 28 a 14, ti é costatp 14 milioni piú 16 di ingaggio = 30

Naingollan passa da 50 a zero (a 33 hanno non ha valore il cartellino) piú 40 di ingaggio = 90

Quindi kessié che va male lo paghi 30 Naingollan che va bene ti costa 90, la differenza non é 12 caro Caressa é 60!

E questo se Kessié va cosí cosí, se va bene la differenza é anche 90-100 

Quanti parlano per dar fiato alla bocca


----------



## goleador 70 (9 Maggio 2017)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Caressa é semplicemente il miglior opinionista non fazioso come dar lui torto



Non fazioso ???
Ma in che mondo??


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Maggio 2017)

Dopo anni di galliani molti hanno un bel palato fino.
Evidentemente ci siamo disabituati agli acquisti intelligenti


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Maggio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il prezzo non lo fa solo il valore del giocatore, ma anche il valore in prospettiva.
> 
> Qunto varrá kessié tra 4 anni? E Naingollan?
> Diciamo che kessiéva cosí così e Naingollan bene.
> ...



Finalmente !!!


----------



## Crox93 (9 Maggio 2017)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Caressa é semplicemente il miglior opinionista non fazioso come dar lui torto



Cosa?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Maggio 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dopo anni di galliani molti hanno un bel palato fino.
> Evidentemente ci siamo disabituati agli acquisti intelligenti


----------



## RickyB83 (9 Maggio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Cosa?



Ero ironico, non ho Sky ma dopo i primi 2 anni credo si sia montato parecchio la testa ed è tifoso della Roma si sa


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Maggio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ancora ???? Ma la squadra la fate voi ?
> Se il Milan per esempio ha intenzione di giocare con un 4-2-3-1
> Donnarumma
> Abate(conti) romagnoli musacchio rodriguez
> ...



evidentemente non conosci il giocatore per dire così, perché può benissimo giocare a due. Ma perché qui dentro non si può dire che non si è d'accordo per un giocatore? cos'è lesa maestà? ma finiamola. Kessie è un buon prospetto ma 28 mln sono veramente troppi, e questo è indipendente dal fatto che ci saranno i soldi oppure no.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Maggio 2017)

nemmeno a me fa impazzire ma se lo avesse preso la juventus i commenti di Caressa sarebbero ben altri


----------



## Therealsalva (9 Maggio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il prezzo non lo fa solo il valore del giocatore, ma anche il valore in prospettiva.
> 
> Qunto varrá kessié tra 4 anni? E Naingollan?
> Diciamo che kessiéva cosí così e Naingollan bene.
> ...



Grazie ! Davvero! Grazie! Cosa spari 50 milioni per uno che quando arriverai presumibilmente a competere sarà da buttare nell'umido? Chiariamo, per me Nainggolan è un fenomeno, ma è un acquisto che può fare un chelsea o un Real che compete adesso, subito. Potrei capire un Gustavo che arriverebbe per due spicci... Kessiè invece tra 4 anni sarà ancora un giocatore in grado di maturare o che Comunque continuerà ad avere valore economico. Aggiungo poi che Nainggolan all'età di Kessiè era uno scappato di casa, occhio a dare giudizi


----------



## Crox93 (9 Maggio 2017)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Ero ironico, non ho Sky ma dopo i primi 2 anni credo si sia montato parecchio la testa ed è tifoso della Roma si sa



Cerca su Facebook la pagina "Le pagliacciate di Fabio Caressa" per renderti conto del livello


----------



## luigi61 (9 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa a SkySport 24 si esprime così sull'ormai sicura partenza di Franck Kessie per 28 milioni, con il Milan che, ad oggi, pare ben più avanti della Roma: "28 milioni per Kessie? Fossi l'Atalanta gli metterei un fiocco in testa e glielo porterei in braccio, e se fossi la Roma non lo prenderei mai a quella cifra, non mi sorprende che lo lasci al Milan. Parliamo di un giocatore che ha fatto 6 mesi buoni e negli ultimi 3 in calo. C'è molta più di differenza di 12 milioni tra lui e uno come Nainggolan, che è valutato 40, molta, molta di più."



Caressa in particolare e ski in generale, lo dico da abbonato da sempre, negli ultimi anni hanno fatto una politica aziendali sta antimediaset che pure gli ha ******* la c.league e li costringe a commentare insulse partite di e. l.: quindi per forza di cosa è diventato superfazioso antimilanista per eccellenza; tra l'altro è passato a fare pure l'opinionista secondo me a basso livello; era top quando faceva le telecronache e basta


----------



## fra29 (10 Maggio 2017)

Magari Naingollan no, ma con 30 un Milinkovic Savic lo porti a casa per me r sarei decisamente più contento..


----------



## DrHouse (10 Maggio 2017)

Lo diciamo da settimane qui che 28 milioni sono esagerati.
Per il confronto con gli acquisti di pari età e stesse caratteristiche...
Credo ormai che il prezzo sia quello per la stagione della Dea, che non ha bisogno di vederlo Kesdiè, e per la concorrenza romana...
E quei soldi li spenderei solo se ritenessi poco valide tutte le alternative, altrimenti andrei su un profilo meno costoso, ma non perché meno valido, solo meno ricercato...

Come hanno già scritto, l'Atalanta ha resuscitato Cristante, dopo due anni anonimi..,
Cristante che, comunque, io riporterei alla base di corsa (mi pare sia ancora del Benfica), come riserva... lo seguo dalla Primavera di Inzaghi, ed è da prendere


----------



## siioca (10 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa a SkySport 24 si esprime così sull'ormai sicura partenza di Franck Kessie per 28 milioni, con il Milan che, ad oggi, pare ben più avanti della Roma: "28 milioni per Kessie? Fossi l'Atalanta gli metterei un fiocco in testa e glielo porterei in braccio, e se fossi la Roma non lo prenderei mai a quella cifra, non mi sorprende che lo lasci al Milan. Parliamo di un giocatore che ha fatto 6 mesi buoni e negli ultimi 3 in calo. C'è molta più di differenza di 12 milioni tra lui e uno come Nainggolan, che è valutato 40, molta, molta di più."



Naingollan 40 milioni? ma che sparate , è proprio un incompetente.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Maggio 2017)

28 milioni sono cmq tanti, come era tanti anche per Gagliardini and co... ormai bastano sei mesi buoni e vali già 30milioni..


----------



## The Ripper (10 Maggio 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Magari Naingollan no, ma con 30 un* Milinkovic Savic* lo porti a casa per me r sarei decisamente più contento..



ha rinnovato 2 settimane fa.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Maggio 2017)

Il suo pensiero è il mio.
Kessie non sposta gli equilibri e per 30 mln si deve prendere uno che incide.


----------



## RickyB83 (10 Maggio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Cerca su Facebook la pagina "Le pagliacciate di Fabio Caressa" per renderti conto del livello



 vado subito .. anzi sono andato.. dire imbarazzante è dire poco.. immagine di lui pitturato da clown ovunque ahaha


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> 28 milioni sono cmq tanti, come era tanti anche per Gagliardini and co... ormai bastano sei mesi buoni e vali già 30milioni..



Il discorso è un altro, il punto della questione è sempre e sarà soltanto lo STRAPOTERE ECONOMICO delle squadre inglesi.

Esempio idiota, banale banale: Concordo con te che il prezzo di Kessie sarebbe 15 milioni.

Bene, ipotizziamo: l' Atalanta mette Kessie in vendita a 15 milioni, il suo prezzo giusto, cosa succederebbe?
Tutte le 20 squadre di Premier si fionderebbero sul giocatore, perchè sono bazzecole perfino per l' ultima in classifica, quindi cosa succede....il prezzo sale... e va agli assurdi 28.


----------



## Crox93 (10 Maggio 2017)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> vado subito .. anzi sono andato.. dire imbarazzante è dire poco.. immagine di lui pitturato da clown ovunque ahaha



E' l'immagine giusta per lui


----------



## Garrincha (10 Maggio 2017)

Certe cifre ha senso spenderle per giocatori con doti tecniche straordinarie, la forza fisica la si trova ovunque e calata nel contesto migliora come Gattuso nel Milan ancelottiano, tra Verratti e Nainggolan nessuno avrebbe dubbi su dove spendere 70 milioni.


----------



## galianivatene (10 Maggio 2017)

Cosa significa 'prezzo giusto'? Giusto in base a cosa? In base a quale criterio Kessie' vale 15 o 25 o 30 milioni? 
E' il mercato signori, inflazionato rispetto a qualche anno fa quanto si vuole, ma non esiste un prezzo 'giusto' se non quello (e solo quello) per cui c'e' un tale che vende ed uno che compra. E qui abbiamo ben due compratori...piu' giusto di cosi'... il prezzo!

Poi possiamo discutere sul valore tecnico-tattico, quello si'. Ed anche io tendo a credere che Kessie' sebbene sia un ottimo prospetto possa essere un miracolato di questa Atalanta: ricordate Manfredini del Chievo dei miracoli?


----------

